
Same simulator re-written in Python, C, and JavaScript performance comparison - BracketMaster
https://epxx.co/artigos/pythonopt.html
======
mattbillenstein
Any idea how old this is - I'd like to see how pypy does...

~~~
eesmith
All I can say is "very" \- Psyco is ancient, and predates pypy.

